# Youtube kein 1080p mehr



## kero81 (25. Januar 2015)

Hey,
hab heute ein Video in 1080p hochgeladen, kann es aber nur in 720p anschauen. Eigentlich kann ich garkeine Videos mehr in 1080p anschauen. Wie lange das schon so ist kann ich nur schätzen, denke mal seit einer Woche. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?! Benutze Mozilla Firefox in aktueller Version...


----------



## Stueppi (25. Januar 2015)

Hast du bei Firefox den HTML5 Player als standard? Der kann bei Firefox max 720p. Hier kannst du das einstellen. https://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Januar 2015)

Die brauchen meist etwas bis die verarbeitet sind. Wenns das nicht ist, bin ich auch überfragt


----------



## kero81 (25. Januar 2015)

Nein, ich habe nicht den HTML5 Player. Auf der von Stueppi verlinkten Seite steht:
Zurzeit wird der Standard-Player verwendet.
Ich kann das Video bei Facebook (hab es da gepostet) schauen und auch 1080p wählen. Also fertig verarbeitet und in 1080p verfügbar ist es schon.

Edit:
Ich kann auf Youtube selbst auch nur 240p, 360p und 720p wählen. Über Facebook kann ich jedoch 144p, 240p, 360p, 480p, 720p und 1080p auswählen...


----------



## Crush182 (25. Januar 2015)

Hast du den Zwischenspeicher schon gelöscht? 

Ich habe/hatte das Problem, seit dem letzten Flash-Player Update.
(Momentan gebe ich mich mit html5 bzw. 720p zufrieden)

Der Flashplayer hat immer meinen Grakatreiber mit in den Abgrund gerissen und dannach ging bei mir auch nurnoch 720p.

Ein Browserneustart (Zwischenspeicher wird gelöscht) hat da geholfen.


----------



## kero81 (25. Januar 2015)

Puuuh, also ich hab glaub ich schon 10x FF neugestartet. STRG+F5 wurde auch schon gespamt. Hatte auch schon eine restauration versucht, ohne Erfolg. Rechner neustarten schliesse ich jetzt einfach mal als Lösung aus. Werds aber dennoch mal versuchen. 

Edit:
Nope, der Neustart des Rechners hat nicht geholfen. Echt komisch... Mich verwirrt das voll weil ich über Facebook die 1080p Auswahl habe. Kann doch dann nicht am Flash Player liegen, oder?!


----------



## Crush182 (25. Januar 2015)

Bei Flash ist nix unmöglich 
(Dieser Müll begleitet mich schon seit meiner Kindheit -und fast jede Version hat neue Probleme gemacht, seien es Abstürze oder Ruckler etc. -.-)

Ich habs gerade mal wieder angemacht und bei mir funktioniert 1080p.

Sonst würde mir noch einfallen: Flash einmal löschen (evtl. reg-cleaner, je nach dem was da überbleibt ??) und wieder installieren


----------



## kero81 (25. Januar 2015)

Jo, da haste Recht. Mir geht dieser Adobe Müll auch schon sein Jahren auf den Sac... Ich werds mal deinstallieren und neu installieren.
Aber nur das nicht doch "ICH" das Problem bin. Schick mir mal bitte nen Link von nem Video was Du in 1080p schauen kannst. 

Edit:
Scheinbar hat die Neuinstallation was gebracht. Ich hab nun die 1080p Auswahl bei Youtube zur verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (3. Februar 2015)

Update:

1080p nun wieder verfügbar in Firefox Version 35.0.1.!


----------



## Alex555 (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute.
Habe das selbe Problem. Ich kann maximal 720p in Youtube auswählen, egal welches Video ich auswähle. Es liegt definitiv nicht am Video.
Ich habe bereits den neuesten Firefox installiert 35.0.1 final und auch den Flash Player geupdatet? Woran kann es sonst noch liegen??
Wäre für Tipps dankbar, denn 720p ist heutzutage ein Witz


----------



## StefanStg (18. Februar 2015)

Ich habe seit heute das gleiche Problem. Aber nur mit Firefox mit Chrome kann ich noch in 1080p schauen. Habe vorhin Windows neu aufgesetzt (nicht deswegen) aber auch das bringt nichts. 
Naja nutze ich halt Chrome, Firefox regt mich schon seit längerer Zeit auf


----------



## ASD_588 (18. Februar 2015)

hab das selbe problem aber erst seit heute....


----------



## Crush182 (18. Februar 2015)

Ich würde sagen Firefox benutzt aufeinmal standartmäßig den html5 player...

Mir ist heute schon den ganzen Tag über aufgefallen (habe no script an und hierdurch wird html5 blockiert), dass firefox zuerst
html5 nehmen will -und weil der bei mir so nicht zugelassen ist, nach nem kurzen "fehler beim laden...." auf den flash player wechselt.

Wenn ich schnell genug bin und html5 zulasse, dann wird der auch direkt benutzt.
Aber natürlich nur in 720p. 

Warum das aufeinmal so ist, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. 
Denn ein Update gab es ja eig. nicht (Firefox 35.0.1)


----------



## StefanStg (18. Februar 2015)

Habe jetzt auf Chrome gewechselt da geht es ohne Probleme keine Ahnung was Firefox auf einmal hat


----------



## cerbero (18. Februar 2015)

Youtube setzt standardmäßig auf HTML5 | heise online

Da liegt der Unterschied zwischen Firefox und Chrome...  und eben das, der FF nutzt bisher keinen html5-Player


----------



## StefanStg (18. Februar 2015)

cerbero schrieb:


> Youtube setzt standardmÃ¤ÃŸig auf HTML5 | heise online
> 
> Da liegt der Unterschied zwischen Firefox und Chrome...  und eben das, der FF nutzt bisher keinen html5-Player



Super danke für den Link mal schauen wann Modzilla nachzieht.


----------



## Crush182 (18. Februar 2015)

Ah.... deswegen -ich glaube ich hab das sogar iwo mal gelesen 

Jetzt muss firefox nunrnoch 1080p mit html5 können -dann wird alles gut


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Februar 2015)

Was macht denn Mozilla...

Jetzt haben Sie schon mehr als ein Jahr Html5, Youtube hat auch mehr als ein Jahr lang Html5 (bisher aber nicht automatisch) und es gibt immer nur 360p und 720p. Mozilla hatte also sehr sehr lange Zeit um Ihr Html5 für eine der bedeutendsten Onlinevideoplattformen zu optimieren. Da bin ich jetzt schon etwas entäuscht.


----------



## ASD_588 (18. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt firefox 34 genommen und jetzt gehts wieder.


----------



## Fre3eman (18. Februar 2015)

mal die Cache und Registry löschen mit CCleaner, das kann manchmal auch schon welten helfen.


----------

